# Outbackers.com Sticker Mod



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Easy to do Mod and looks great. I finally got mine put on. Washed the outback today and decided it was a good time to apply the stickers.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks great








You did a nice job how about washing mine









Don


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Mine need washing too. You can come get mine ready for the summer.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep, I purchased two stickers as well. I put one above the license plate and one above the morgue drawer on the driver's side. I figured these two places would catch the most traffic (eyes are drawn to the license plate and I am typically driving in the right lane while towing).

I decided against the front of the trailer due to increased scrubbing to get bugs off. I did not want to subject the stickers to that.

Randy


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Randy! I agree with you that a sticker on the front might not be a good idea with all the bugs! I actually had never thought of that. But what I _did_ notice is that on the Sydney edition, the sticker just didn't seem to look 'right' on the rounded belly of the front. Has anyone else thought this too? I thought I would wait to officially put ours on until I heard back from some of you. Does anyone else have the front sticker on their Sydney edition Outback? Does it look Ok? I kept holding it up there and having the DH hold it up there for me and it just didn't seem to 'fit in'. Let me know if I am just having a hormonal day.














It's certainly possible and if so, I will get out there and put it on!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I think mine looks just fine on the front thank you.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

You don't have the rounded front.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The original thinking was that on the front by the drivers side marker light, you would be able to see ( maybe not read who) that you had passed a Outbackers.com member going the other way. Same logic if the rear one is near the top if you caught someone from behind. If you walked around a campground, you could easily spot and read someones ID also. There was never a written in stone place to put them and everyone is entitled to put thiers where they want. I am just looking forward to seeing one on the road.

John


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Our thought was that in the center front was easier to see at the campsite than all the way at the top. Our other one is on the rear, over the license plate, on the slide out.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We put ours on as tdvffjohn described. So far, so good.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Placed my stickers today. Front and rear both went on the street side; back sticker at top left corner of slide out, front underneath the marker light.

Rear Sticker

Front Sticker

(can't figure out how to put the picture in the post; keep getting "dynamic pages" error message.)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

GoVols said:


> Placed my stickers today. Front and rear both went on the street side; back sticker at top left corner of slide out, front underneath the marker light.
> 
> Rear Sticker
> 
> ...




















Your welcome!!

Steve


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

OK Steve,

How did you do that?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We mounted our front sticker below - but off to the side of - the right side front marker light. This is the most visible spot when the trailer is backed into an angled campsite driveway, even with the tow vehicle parked in front.

So far, we have had no durability problems with the sticker. Bugs, washing, waxing, it seems to stand up well to all of them. In fact, I expect it to last alot longer than the factory stickers.

The rear sticker is mounted at the top of the slide, in the center of the trailer.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mine are in the same location as GoVols....


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Where can I get some stickers?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Justman said:


> Where can I get some stickers?


Try this link:

Click here

Dan


----------

